# Working in Morehead City, what gear should I bring?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

So my company is sending me to Wimington for a couple days maybe next week, if not the following week (Woohoo, finally a town that doesn't suck). I know that temps are in the toilet right now and not much is biting, but I would love to get a line wet and maybe hook up something at least worth talking about...

So, what gear should I bring?

Edit - looks like I will be more in the Moorehead City area


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd fish Fort Macon, you won't be too far from there.....fish the rock jetty with standard equipment (one rod for soaking chunk/live bait, maybe one or two more for soaking shrimp or even casting grubs), there's almost alllllways something going on there.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're up to Morehead go ask some of the locals if the "hogfish are in the collard patch". It's almost time for them to make a showing.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok I am heading down starting Tuesday-Thrusday or Friday. I am going to bring my new suds fishing setup (St. Croix Premier 8'0 3/4-3 with Penn 5500ss) and maybe my new heaver setup (OM Cape Point 12' heavy w/either baitrunner 6500 or Fin Nor OS95). I am still debating on the heaver. 

Thinking I will just walk the beach with gulp on jig heads and see what hits. Good idea???


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

PS can a mod change title from Willmignton to MHC?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

thanx for the change!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Fort Macon Fishing Report...NOTHING! But I did get to wet a line and saw an incredible sunset. I got to cast my Christmas present, i like it but to heavy for light jigs. Temps look like they might be getting better next week. Gonna bring down the heavy artillery next week and throw for Spain with some lead and bait.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I know years ago I would set up on the concrete pad at radio island and get my chain jerked on a regular basis. That is if the warf rats would leave me alone.... Does anyone know if you can still fish that pad, or even if Radio Island is still open? I used to raise hell on the 4-wheeler all day, and fish the deep drop off on the pad all night...


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Spydermn, I know I recognize your name, but I don't know if it's from these forums. I'm wondering if I've seen your name on the NC crappie.com forums while lurking? Anyhow I've been to Morehead City a few times and Fort Macon is the best place I know, but I can't speak for what it will do in March. I can tell ya though if you want to fish the Jetty then don't go all the way into the Park parking lot, there is another place before there on the right & it's a shorter walk. 

Also if you're not catching anything, and you can afford to spend the cabbage, then hop on the Carolina princess, I recommend the day trip so you can get out to the gulf stream. I've been several times and it's always a blast. My worst trip on the princess was tons of fun & much better than my best trip on any other boat. Cpt. gould is a very cool captain. In fact on my first trip he kept us out over an extra hour because the morning was slow & the afternoon bite hit. Even though we'd had a great day IMO, he didn't wanna tear us away from the bite when it was time to go. Also Teresa, that runs the galley is awesome, toughest woman I've ever seen (don't make her mad). 

Hope you enjoy your time there.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Smally:
I use the same screen name pretty much everywhere (the funky spelling is ususlly not taken)
I am at RDT alot as well as car forums of the cars I own. Thanks for the info, not sure what I am going to bring this week, work looks very busy.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

went out again to fort macon today with very light tackle and mud minnows. Not dice except for almost killing myself with a HUGE slip on the rocks (fell about 6 ft into a cravase, busted up my hand a good bit but other than that just bruises to my body and ego)

Might try radio island tomorrow for something different


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

spydermn said:


> went out again to fort macon today with very light tackle and mud minnows. Not dice except for almost killing myself with a HUGE slip on the rocks (fell about 6 ft into a cravase, busted up my hand a good bit but other than that just bruises to my body and ego)
> 
> Might try radio island tomorrow for something different


when you go over the radio island bridge, keep on going and you'll be "downeast"

pretend you are goin to the ferry and hit the bridges on the way with your live mud minnows. it will happen.


the waters cold inside, the fish are up on the soft mud bottom right now and harkers island area has plenty of that .





Jesse


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

Smally said:


> I can tell ya though if you want to fish the Jetty then don't go all the way into the Park parking lot, there is another place before there on the right & it's a shorter walk.
> 
> The only other place I know of to park is the picnic area, and it's a lot farther from the jetty. I wonder if you are talking about the small area marked as a ranger station. I don't think you can park there, but maybe you have found out different???


----------

